# Application Apple tv sur ios 12



## Tobias2017 (2 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
En regardant la description de l'application Apple TV sur iOS 12 (mon iphone), j'ai remarqueé que tout le contenu est en "premium"... j'en déduit payant. N'y a-t-il aucun contenu de gratuit dans cette application?


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2019)

Non. Pourquoi y'aurait-il du contenu gratuit? Du contenu coute de l'argent à produire, pourquoi en donnerait-il gratuitement? Personne ne fait ça...


----------



## Tobias2017 (4 Juin 2019)

Donc dans ce sens, l'application n'a aucune utilité. Toutes les applications ZDFMediathek, Arte, SRF, M6, France télévisions proposent des émissions à voir et revoir sans devoir payer. Il reste maintenant à voir comment visionner les séries et autres films que j'ai téléchargé sur itunes et que je ne pourrai plus revoir parce que itunes va disparaître...


----------



## edenpulse (4 Juin 2019)

iTunes ne va pas disparaitre, ni l'iTunes store.


----------



## Tobias2017 (8 Juin 2019)

Apple l'a annoncé lors de la WWDC: iTunes n'est plus, depuis Catalina. Le logitiel est remplacé par 3 autres. Dont l'application Apple TV.
Ma question dans ce post est d'évaluer si je peux utiliser cette application ou pas. Dans un autre post, je verrai comment évaluer les autres applications telles que Musique et Podcast.

Mon principal souci est de pouvoir conserver le contenu multimédia que je possède (musique, films, video, etc) que j'ai soit acheté, soit téléchargé gratuitement, soit numérisé moi-même depuis d'autres supports (Vinyles, VHS, etc). Le "split-in-3" ne l'explique pas du tout et la nouvelle ergonomie des applications non plus.


----------

